# New Guy! from Manchester



## Gavster87 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I've just signed up and though I would give a quick hello to everyone on here.

My names Gavin and am 23 (24 next month) and I've just joined a gym after years of being one of those guys that is too self-conscious of being at a gym.

Anyway long story short, my mum passed away in early February this year and I was at my lowest point in my life, but Ive decided to turn things around and start looking after myself.

This really does look like a great forum to start my journey to getting fit! and I hope you guys will help me to achieve my goal! 

Gavin


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno matey,

Good people on here, you will love it.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome mate, sorry to hear about your mum. Hope everything picks up for you. Happy training, and well done for joining the gym, you'll soon feel at home and wonder why you were so worried about joining before.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome aboard m8y


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome gavin


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board Gavin...


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome mate, a bunch of us are here in manc, where do you train, sorry about your loss too.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum mate.

I'm also from Manc. I joined not too long ago, it is a good forum! Way better than bodybuilding.com which I used to be on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome mate & good luck with your goals!


----------



## Gavster87 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cheers for all your reply's!



steelicarus said:


> welcome mate, a bunch of us are here in manc, where do you train, sorry about your loss too.


Its not actually opened up yet but its called Fit4Less in Stockport. They are doing a promotional offer for first 100 members for £9.99 a month which I think is brilliant.

Just cant wait to start when it opens on 1st September!


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome pal, a wealth of knowledge on here whatever your goals are, if it aint known by one of these guys it aint worth knowing, lol.

Enjoy.


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome mate, I'm sure your'll become addicted, like the rest of us!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good to have you on board mate. You have taken the first steps to greatness


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

hello fellow mancunian


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Howdo...


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Welcome fella


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Another Manc on the board, nice one where you from


----------

